# Model shoots, do's and don'ts



## Trever1t (May 26, 2011)

So I was contacted by a young lady from Model Mayhem who wants me to do a shoot with her on 'trade' and I, never having done this, have a few questions.

Since I have no studio I will shoot at some, yet to be determined out door location.

From all I've read here it's prudent if not required to obtain a release form, anyone have a link to a good generic form?

For those of you that have done this, can you offer me words of advice?


----------



## Jasonstrat (May 26, 2011)

I found multiple on the web and used some info from all if those. That is where I would start.


----------



## ghache (May 26, 2011)

Dont beat them and you should be fine! haha.

Ive shot with a few already and never had any bad experience (when they show up). They are generally really fun girl doing it for the experience and because they enjoy it!


----------



## Trever1t (May 26, 2011)

yeah, no beatings. I did find a few real simple releases, guess that will do. I've never really done shoots with strangers, not to mention strange beautiful young women


----------



## Hatch1921 (May 26, 2011)

Model release
Generic contract for the services you are providing...   "X" amount of digital files... prints... etc.  Whatever you are going to offer so there is no confusion about what is to be expected from the shoot. 

Hope this helps.
Hatch


----------



## johnmarley (May 27, 2011)

Useful tips while photographing models News: Useful tips while photographing models


----------



## Propsguy (May 27, 2011)

For the sake of specificity, what's the trade?.... you both use the images for your portfolios?....

Generally, you both have incentive to restrict the use of images from the other, to some degree...  For you, you (hopefully) want to prevent her from taking the great images that you shoot, bastardizing them with photoshop and making them look like they've been shot all 'hipstamatic' (or whatever), and then posting them and giving you photo credit when it's no longer wanted.  For her, she is most likely interested in preventing you from 'using her likeness' in a way that may compromise her reputation.  So you should find a form that has those terms applied, or add them to a generic form and initial the added line, in addition to your signatures at the bottom of the contract....

You may also want to know why she has contacted you.... where did she get your info....?...  Did you advertise on Model Mayhem as a portrait or fashion photographer?....  Is this a random invitation from a pretty girl to take her pictures?...  Be safe when using sites like Model Mayhem.... you don't want to meet strangers at an isolated location with a vehicle full of camera gear without knowing what the agenda is.... Meet somewhere first, then go to the shoot location and do the session....


----------



## ghache (May 27, 2011)

Propsguy said:


> For the sake of specificity, what's the trade?.... you both use the images for your portfolios?....
> 
> Generally, you both have incentive to restrict the use of images from the other, to some degree... For you, you (hopefully) want to prevent her from taking the great images that you shoot, bastardizing them with photoshop and making them look like they've been shot all 'hipstamatic' (or whatever), and then posting them and giving you photo credit when it's no longer wanted. For her, she is most likely interested in preventing you from 'using her likeness' in a way that may compromise her reputation. So you should find a form that has those terms applied, or add them to a generic form and initial the added line, in addition to your signatures at the bottom of the contract....
> 
> You may also want to know why she has contacted you.... where did she get your info....?... Did you advertise on Model Mayhem as a portrait or fashion photographer?.... Is this a random invitation from a pretty girl to take her pictures?... Be safe when using sites like Model Mayhem.... you don't want to meet strangers at an isolated location with a vehicle full of camera gear without knowing what the agenda is.... Meet somewhere first, then go to the shoot location and do the session....



You are right, 100 pounds 5.4 ft woman in high heels, tight dress are really dangerous. Ive seen more fishy photographers on model mayhem then Models IMO, but your never too cautious. bring a gun


----------



## Trever1t (May 27, 2011)

I whipped this up right quick, you think sufficient for a trade?

*Model Release*

I hereby give permission to Bill Grayson, A.K.A. &#8220;WSG PHOTOGRAPHY&#8221; to use my photos and likeness in all forms and media for promotional advertising, portfolio, demo, editorial, and altering of with some restriction, and all other lawful purposes. 
I understand I am entitled to compensation if my likeness is used for commercial purpose other than representation of WSG PHOTOGRAPHY. I release the photographer all forms of claims and liability related to my photo usage.



I attest that I am over the age of 18. 

*Date:* _________________________________________________________
*Print Name:* ____________________________________________________
*Signature:* _____________________________________________________
Copy of State ID attached.


----------



## GeneralBenson (May 27, 2011)

Not really. Most model releases are about 5 times that long, and something tells me Getty and Corbis aren't throwing in a bunch of unnecessary stuff for haha's. Just google model release, and puli can find hundreds of examples of good ones. For mine, I just pulled the standard model release of some stock site, and cut in pasted it, changed it to be about me and put my info on it. They're almost all the same. 

The really important thing that your's is missing, is that they need to be receive something of value for the model release to be valid. Your statement about the commercial usage is somewhat confused. Its not that they only need to be compensated for commercial uses. It's that they only need a model release for commercial uses, and for a model release to be valid, they need to be compensated. Editorial use doesn't require a model release, unless it's on the cover, which is legally an ad for the magazine, and therefore commercial. But commercial uses must be model released, and models must be compensated for the release to be binding. Luckily, images are of value, and many photographers get by with just giving the models prints or hi-res files of the final images from the shoot.


----------



## Trever1t (May 27, 2011)

All of the releases I found are for full retention and unrestricted use of the photos. I can see that if I'm paying for the model's time.. I want it simple yet undestandable.


----------



## Davor (May 27, 2011)

where's KmH when you need him  He knows about all this stuff doesn't he?


----------



## Trever1t (May 27, 2011)

Well now she's telling me she never signs a release....

lol @ model negotiation, is it always like that? 

Maybe release is the wrong word, a 'contract' not to alter my work or sell it and I will agree to only promotional use?


----------



## rub (May 27, 2011)

If she is not signing a release, dont shoot.


----------



## Trever1t (May 27, 2011)

The model releases I've looked at give me, the photographer full use of the files to do as I please and the model gets nothing in return. I can see that if I'm paying for them but this shoot is a trade. I've never done anything like this so please pardon my naivety. I would think in a case like this I might give her a cd of the best jpg's with a signed agreement she is not to alter them in any form, while I retain the RAW files....or am I way off base here?


----------



## ghache (May 27, 2011)

tell her that if she doesnt want to shoot under your condition which include a model release, she can take self portrait with her point and shoot all day if she wants.


----------



## Trever1t (May 27, 2011)

lol, that's pretty much all she has at this point. OK, no release no pictures


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 27, 2011)

ghache said:


> You are right, 100 pounds 5.4 ft woman in high heels, tight dress are really dangerous.


Yeah, because it's not like there's a chance that she brings somebody that could beat you up and steal your gear, amirite?


----------



## ghache (May 27, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> ghache said:
> 
> 
> > You are right, 100 pounds 5.4 ft woman in high heels, tight dress are really dangerous.
> ...


 






you probably one of those who carry a gun in your camera bag, sorry
I carry a 10 ft tall heavy duty stand.


----------



## Trever1t (May 27, 2011)

lol, I'm a pretty big guy and I know how to not get into situations where possible. 

So regardless of the "trade" agreement, I should always retain 100% copyright to my photographs unless purchased outright?


----------



## Propsguy (May 27, 2011)

This is the wording that I use ( I need coverage for video, film and photographic purposes):

I hereby accept to be filmed or photographed by __insert business number__ Canada Inc. for the production entitled ___ insert production name____.

DATE: ____________________________

NAME: _____________________________________________________________

ADDRESS: __________________________________________________________

TEL: ______________________________

I hereby release all rights pertaining to the audio and/or video recording, production and/
or reproduction of my voice, my person or other materials described above, and on all
forms of exploitation and representation for audiovisual, televisual, cinematographic,
videographic, photographic, public display, as well as all domicile representation by
all modes of transmission, without limitation by hertzien waves, by cable, by satellite,
by fiber optics, by numeric numbering or by any other medium in existence or to be
invented for the purpose of exploitation of the series in question and of all its future
versions in all languages for the entire world in perpetuity.

DESCRIPTION OF MATERIALS
I hereby declare and guarantee that the rights granted by the present and their use
under the present terms will not constitute an infringement or a violation upon a
commercial brand name, a copyright or an intellectual property right of a third party. By
the present, I hereby disengage ___insert business number___ Canada Inc. from
all responsibilities related to legal pursuits, complaints or claims that may follow the
cessation of the rights and their usage in the present terms, except in those cases where
there may be negligence on the part of __insert business number__ Canada Inc.
and to exonerate it from all blame related to all complaints and expenses and to all the
costs, expenses and damages due to a breach of guarantee given here above.

SIGNATURE: _______________________________________________________

WITNESS: __________________________________________________________


----------

